

Bitcoin Script: An In-Browser Playground - crm416
http://www.crmarsh.com/script/

======
dr_win
I was playing with similar idea. To provide browser-based playground for
bitcoin scripts.

Technically my approach was different. I used emscripten to compile bitcoin
sources into javascript and exposed simple wrapper of its functionality.

Interesting excercise, never finished :(

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/559047/bitcoin-
emscripte...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/559047/bitcoin-
emscripten.png)

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/559047/tx-
verification.p...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/559047/tx-
verification.png)

